# Zertz inserts?



## Stogaguy

I am helping a friend shop for his first road bike. One of the serious contenders at that this point is the Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple. This bike is equipped with vibration dampening “Zertz” inserts in the seat stays, fork blades, and seat post. I have been to the Specialized site and read their information. My questions are as follows:

Do these things work, i.e. do they make a noticeable difference in the ride comfort? Actual rider impressions would be most helpful.
2.	What is the useful life of Zertz inserts? Do they ever wear out? Are they susceptible to degradation from environmental factors like UV exposure? If so, can they be replaced? Does their failure (if it occurs) weaken the frame?

I especially invite input from the more technically adept engineer types in the community. Thank you in advance for you help and advice.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=13026


----------



## boon

i have the roubaix elite double. i have noticed that the ride is not as harsh as my other bike, the allez sport (aluminium). one way to think about it is NVH in car talk (noise, vibration, harshness). the roubaix elite has a lower perceived NVH compared to the allez sport. whether this is due to the zertz insert or the CF frame or both, i don't know.

i doubt the zertz inserts are replaceable. being a plastic polymer, i would imagine that they would degrade over time (exposure to UV). 

just ride some bikes and make a decision based on which one feels right.

boon


----------



## HeronTodd

Specialized has test data showing that the inserts dampen vibration. However, the data don't show that this occurs at any level that is noticeable to the rider. I've ridden plenty of Specialized bikes with and without the Zertz inserts (as a former dealer). I don't believe that they make any difference. I haven't heard of the inserts failing, but we have seen some fall out. At the time, Specialized had replacements. Whether they will in 5-10 years is anyone's guess. 

The Roubaix will ride a bit smoother than the Allez because it has a longer wheelbase. I also find that it has a more comfortable position for anyone other than a racer. That's about it.


----------



## shokhead

Have an 05 Roubaix. Dont know how much if ant they help but i sure like my bike so,hell yes they work and anybody that says they dont are nuts. Hows that?


----------



## elvisVerde

*I DO believe I DO believe I DO believe...*

I want to think that with all of the advanced materials/chemistry, prototyping power, and sensor technology available that there would be, or soon will be, a little more advanced thinking in evidence in the design and engineering of long lasting CF frames for non-racers, with broad performance capabilities. It appears that many makers seem to focus their time/$$ on shape/aligning fabric according to frame stresses, making the frame increasingly stiffer. 

OK, I know that there is real progress being made (especially in manufacturing) as CF is clearly the top race frame material, but they really don't seem haven't gotten too far from paper mache based design conceptualization.

OTOH, I would have thought that the Zertz vibration gizmo is not exactly addressing a glaring need of CF frames--they seem to supress vibration and absorb energy pretty well _already_. The CF forks, stays, and frame tubes that I have experienced are quite smooth, and that seems to be one of their selling points.




Stogaguy said:


> I am helping a friend shop for his first road bike. One of the serious contenders at that this point is the Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple. This bike is equipped with vibration dampening “Zertz” inserts in the seat stays, fork blades, and seat post. I have been to the Specialized site and read their information. My questions are as follows:
> 
> Do these things work, i.e. do they make a noticeable difference in the ride comfort? Actual rider impressions would be most helpful.
> 2.	What is the useful life of Zertz inserts? Do they ever wear out? Are they susceptible to degradation from environmental factors like UV exposure? If so, can they be replaced? Does their failure (if it occurs) weaken the frame?
> 
> I especially invite input from the more technically adept engineer types in the community. Thank you in advance for you help and advice.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=13026


----------



## shokhead

But for carbon forks on steel,alum and ti,i dont buy the carbon stays or rear tri. Either the whole frame needs to be carbon to get any benifit or dont bother,imo.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## shokhead

Carbon seatpost with or without isnt doing anything unless you have 2ft showing.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## Scottyluck

Marketing ploy or not, the Roubaix is still a nice bike. I've not personally heard of any problems with the Zerts falling out or any other problems.
I don't think UV exposure would be a problem. I'm sure by the time it would become a problem the bike will be long gone.
For what it's worth, I have a Tarmac with some Zerts in it. I personally think it's a gimmick but they're not the reason I bought the bike. I bought it because I liked the ride and feel of it.

If you're friend really likes the feel of the Roubaix tell him to grab it. It's a great bike.


----------



## Spunner

Scottyluck said:


> Marketing ploy or not, the Roubaix is still a nice bike. I've not personally heard of any problems with the Zerts falling out or any other problems.
> I don't think UV exposure would be a problem. I'm sure by the time it would become a problem the bike will be long gone.
> For what it's worth, I have a Tarmac with some Zerts in it. I personally think it's a gimmick but they're not the reason I bought the bike. I bought it because I liked the ride and feel of it.
> 
> If you're friend really likes the feel of the Roubaix tell him to grab it. It's a great bike.


Hear Hear! I have the Roubaix and bought it because it fit me best...love it:thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan

Check out these "zertz" inserts:

http://www.yoan.com.tw/2005road05.htm


----------



## cmg

Had the specialized pave seatpost with the zertz inserts. i thought it removed quite a bit of road buzz. I never road the bike without the inserts, but i thought it worked. removed some of the back ache i was experiencing.


----------



## jmalcolmson

I bought the seatpost with zertz for my Trek and it's the best purchase I ever made — way less shock than my standard carbon seatpost.


----------

